# Aqua one AquaReef 300



## welshviking (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi, Very strange what sometimes you get offered, just been speaking to a neighbour whos brother has a aqua one AquaReef 300 (300L) for sale. I have had a quick look on the net and it is a marine tank but can it be easily used for a tropical fish tank as i have been offered it for silly money..(minus the fish). It actually has a external filter 2 heaters included, they actually look superb but would not be interested if it cannot home tropical fish.....Thanks in advance for your replies


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Yes it can, you may need to change the bulbs if you want to grow plants but other than that it just needs a good clean out.


----------



## welshviking (Dec 4, 2011)

Cheers, wont be growing plants i have a few artificial plants from my much smaller tank so will keep with them and will buy a few more. I was just worried that if i did buy it i would have to change the gravel (i know it will need cleaning but will it need replacing) and change the filter, heaters etc etc and the cost would spiro......Sound promising.....thanks Colin


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

You would probably have to change the gravel.

Ask what media is in the filters, as it sometimes differs from tropical. Replacing this isn't too expensive though.


----------



## welshviking (Dec 4, 2011)

Morgan Freeman said:


> You would probably have to change the gravel.
> 
> Ask what media is in the filters, as it sometimes differs from tropical. Replacing this isn't too expensive though.


Thanks again, too be honest i think i would prefer to change the gravel to new gravel, the filter that comes with it is an external Aqua one CF-1000 which too be honest means nothing to me but if i have to get new media hopefully it will not cost the earth, he is going to ring me later so i can view it to see what i think....Thanks Colin


----------



## welshviking (Dec 4, 2011)

Any one else got any thoughts on this, i just want to make sure it can definitely be used as a tropical fish tank before i decide i want it, it will be pointless buying it and finding out its no good for what i want it for ...Thanks


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

Post a link to it's ad on the net. 
It sounds perfect to me you may need to buy some new filter media or just give the supplied ones a real good wash to remove salt traces. 
What fish are you planning on putting in it.
Also, don't throw away the gravel that comes with it. It's probably crushed coral sand. You can sell it to someone else with a marine setup or someone setting up a Malawi cichlid tank. That will help go towards the new gravel.


----------



## welshviking (Dec 4, 2011)

markn said:


> Post a link to it's ad on the net.
> It sounds perfect to me you may need to buy some new filter media or just give the supplied ones a real good wash to remove salt traces.
> What fish are you planning on putting in it.
> Also, don't throw away the gravel that comes with it. It's probably crushed coral sand. You can sell it to someone else with a marine setup or someone setting up a Malawi cichlid tank. That will help go towards the new gravel.


Its not on the net yet as its my neighbours brother in Cheshire selling it, its the same as this one, the bigger one in the photo (see below) only in light wood

newaquareef.php


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

Lucky fish. 
It looks fine to me the only thing I know absolutely nothing about though are sumps. I'm sure someone else will be able to confirm if this is ok too.


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi,I am sorry but i can't help you on this particular matter as i know nothing about these kind of tanks.All I can say is that before you do buy it get some advice from people who keep these tanks on here or elsewhere.See what the general opinion is and advice.


----------



## welshviking (Dec 4, 2011)

littlefoot said:


> Hi,I am sorry but i can't help you on this particular matter as i know nothing about these kind of tanks.All I can say is that before you do buy it get some advice from people who keep these tanks on here or elsewhere.See what the general opinion is and advice.


Yes thats why i asked, looks a lovely tank and was hoping to view it tomorrow but looks like something has cropped up and i cannot get there...Colin


----------



## welshviking (Dec 4, 2011)

Well i went ahead and bought this tank today, emailed the company first and they said it could be used for tropical fish no problem. I got it for a very good price taking into account they are for £800 - £1100 new and it is in very good condition indeed (by god it was heavy ). Best part was it was already being used for tropical fish which i did not realise , different lights in the hood have been added so if i want to grow real plants i can do. I will get my smaller tank cycled and hopefully this will be ready for fish after cycling around February ish .


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

welshviking said:


> Well i went ahead and bought this tank today, emailed the company first and they said it could be used for tropical fish no problem. I got it for a very good price taking into account they are for £800 - £1100 new and it is in very good condition indeed (by god it was heavy ). Best part was it was already being used for tropical fish which i did not realise , different lights in the hood have been added so if i want to grow real plants i can do. I will get my smaller tank cycled and hopefully this will be ready for fish after cycling around February ish .


How long was it between the filters being turned off and you turning them back on again. If it wasn't long then it shouldn't have lost that much of it's bacteria and you may be able to stock it sooner.


----------



## welshviking (Dec 4, 2011)

markn said:


> How long was it between the filters being turned off and you turning them back on again. If it wasn't long then it shouldn't have lost that much of it's bacteria and you may be able to stock it sooner.


To be honest Markn its in the kitchen at the moment, we will need to rearrange the lounge slightly to get it to fit as its a 300L tank so a lot bigger than my little 64L one. It will probably be after xmas now unless i go mad in the next few days....lol


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm off to maidenhead aquatics tomorrow to look for my new tank.


----------



## welshviking (Dec 4, 2011)

Very embarrasing but this tank is actually the Aqua One Regency 100 Aquarium, i got it wrong sorry !!!

It is 220L and not 300L

The guy i bought it from gave me the wrong depth dimensions so i thought it was the Aquareef as that was the closest to the dimensions i was given, its only now that i have looked at the net i have realised.....:blush: !!!

This is definitely it ...:2thumb:

Aqua One Regency 100 Aquarium, onlineaquariumstore.com


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

It's still a lovely tank. I dont think I would have originally paid £750 for a 220 l tank but you have got it for a fraction of that. :no1:


----------



## welshviking (Dec 4, 2011)

markn said:


> It's still a lovely tank. I dont think I would have originally paid £750 for a 220 l tank but you have got it for a fraction of that. :no1:


Yes i got it for less than a quarter of that price mentioned above !!!!


----------

